# BEST COLD AIR INTAKE 2nd gen CHEVY CRUZE LT



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

2019 Cruze Air Intake Kit, Performance Cold Air Intake, 1.4L Turbo Gas Engine 84356430


Maximize the cold air flow and performance to your 2019 Cruze 14L Turbo Gas Engine with the Chevrolet Accessories Cold Air Intake Kit This intake adds style to your vehicles engine bay while bringing in cold air directly to the engine which can help result in increased performance It looks great...




www.shopchevyparts.com


----------



## Jgehoski1 (Jul 31, 2021)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> 2019 Cruze Air Intake Kit, Performance Cold Air Intake, 1.4L Turbo Gas Engine 84356430
> 
> 
> Maximize the cold air flow and performance to your 2019 Cruze 14L Turbo Gas Engine with the Chevrolet Accessories Cold Air Intake Kit This intake adds style to your vehicles engine bay while bringing in cold air directly to the engine which can help result in increased performance It looks great...
> ...


Do you know if the k&n intake is better or cause more dirt to get in


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Jgehoski1 said:


> Do you know if the k&n intake is better or cause more dirt to get in


The k&n intake is louder but it’s not covered and it might allow some hot air from the engine to come through. The Chevy intake is a true cold air intake. So basically if your goal is for the turbo blow off to be louder, then k&n. But if you want better performance, then Chevy


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Like this


----------



## Jgehoski1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Is it only for 2018 model


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Jgehoski1 said:


> Is it only for 2018 model


Nothing changed mechanically in the engine for the Gen 2 Cruzes so the intake should fit regardless of model years


----------

